# My rabbit, Harley who lives at my dads died yesterday!! CRYING!!



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Feb 22, 2007)

My dad just told me on im that his bunny, Harleythat we'd given him died yesterday. She'd been feeling sick, but hedidn't know why. He's going to take her sister to the vet to see if shehad the same thing Harley did. We're really sad, me and my sister arecrying and all. Please pray that Sammi will be ok. (Harley's sister) 



A very sad Emily.....:sosad



We'll :missyou


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Feb 23, 2007)

I'm so sorry. 

If you don't mind my asking, do you have any idea what might have been wrong with them?


----------



## NZminilops (Feb 23, 2007)

Oh no that's terrible news 

:rip:

I hope Sammi is fine!


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Feb 23, 2007)

Snuffles: It was only one rabbit. And no, wehave know idea how she died. She'd been sick a few weeks ago, but wejust thought she had a cold, because she'd been resting alot.We are taking her sister, Sammi to the vet to see if she might havewhat her sis had. Today we're burrying Harley if we go to my Dad's.:rip::magicwand::wavingflag


----------



## TinysMom (Feb 23, 2007)

I'm so sorry for your loss -but I'm glad you're taking the other rabbit to the vet. Let us know what the vet says.

I know it doesn't make you feel any better - but I cry here whenever I read of a rabbit's passing.

So at least you aren't crying alone....

Peg


----------



## Haley (Feb 23, 2007)

Im so sorry to hear that you lost your little one. Its good that they are taking her sister to the vet to be checked.

You could tell your dad one thing to look for is to be sure her sisteris eating/drinking and pooping. That is always the first sign somethingis wrong with a bunny. If they stop eating/pooping, their GI tract canshut down very quickly.

I'll be praying for you and your family, I hope her sister is well.


----------



## Michaela (Feb 23, 2007)

Binky free at the bridgebaby Harley:rabbithop:rainbow:

I cry too when I read posts of bunnies passing over, :cry2I'm thinking of you.:hug2:

Sending good vibes for Sammi also.:kiss:


----------

